# Is this text turkish/ Ottoman turkish? What is it about?



## v1ss1

Hi all, I am trying to find out what language this text is and what it is about. 
Is it ottoman turkish / Turkish? 

Could anyone tell what this is about? Thank you! 

Link to image: Screenshot-2021-04-27-at-20-45-29


----------



## Şafak

Not Turkish.


----------



## Şafak

I had a look at the picture and didn’t manage to spot a single Persian letter (the Ottoman Turkish alphabet contains Persian letters). I’m not an expert though.


----------



## v1ss1

Jennifer Weiss said:


> I had a look at the picture and didn’t manage to spot a single Persian letter (the Ottoman Turkish alphabet contains Persian letters). I’m not an expert though.


thank you for the effort! hm.. this means it's not arabic either I guess ?


----------



## Şafak

v1ss1 said:


> thank you for the effort! hm.. this means it's not arabic either I guess ?


No, it doesn’t mean that. Wait for other replies and ask the same question in other forums. My Arabic is horrible to say anything about it from its perspective. I’m sorry.


----------



## analeeh

The photo quality isn't very good, but the bits I can read are clearly Arabic. It looks like a numerological text or an almanac or something.


----------



## Cagsak

v1ss1 said:


> Hi all, I am trying to find out what language this text is and what it is about.
> Is it ottoman turkish / Turkish?
> 
> Could anyone tell what this is about? Thank you!
> 
> Link to image: Screenshot-2021-04-27-at-20-45-29


There are Arabic phrases from Quran in the text. It looks like a kind of amulet.


----------

